# Bye bye 1-month old Atlas (temporary)



## ebTDI (Dec 2, 2013)

Well, just got a call from VWoA and we're supposed to have our car towed to the dealer, where it will sit indefinitely until parts are available to fix the brakes.

I was told that there is insufficient chrome plating on the caliper pistons which would cause bubbling of the brake fluid.

We'll be put in a loaner, but the anger is slowly rising at the moment. Anyone else get this phone call yet?


----------



## Ryangiggs (Jun 15, 2018)

*Where did you get yours from?*

Do you know the manufacturing date by any chance? Also which dealership did you get yours from in MD?


----------



## ebTDI (Dec 2, 2013)

Finished production 4/12/2018. We ordered it, so it's somewhat irrelevant what dealer, but it's King VW in Gaithersburg.


----------



## Ryangiggs (Jun 15, 2018)

ebTDI said:


> Finished production 4/12/2018. We ordered it, so it's somewhat irrelevant what dealer, but it's King VW in Gaithersburg.


Jeez thats crazy. I hope they take care of you. I tried to get one there but they didnt seem to eager to sell me one (they didnt have many but have some "in transit") so I went to Lindsay @ Dulles. I wonder if these recalls will effect smaller batches manufactured at a certain time period.


----------



## liquidzoo (Jan 30, 2018)

I'm sort of dreading something like this happening when I take my Atlas in for an oil change tomorrow...

I'm leaving on vacation a week from tomorrow, so I'm going to drive the hell out of a loaner if they give me one; but I'd much rather drive my own car.

Don't know the manufacture date, but I bought it at the end of November.


----------



## ebTDI (Dec 2, 2013)

Ryangiggs said:


> Jeez thats crazy. I hope they take care of you. I tried to get one there but they didnt seem to eager to sell me one (they didnt have many but have some "in transit") so I went to Lindsay @ Dulles. I wonder if these recalls will effect smaller batches manufactured at a certain time period.


I called the "priority line" back and pretty much demanded that we be put in a comparable vehicle, so the dealer will likely end up getting a rental car for us. So that's good.

We went to King since they had SEL Premiums on the lot that we could drive. Since no one had any with bench seats at the time, we just ordered one from there.



liquidzoo said:


> I'm sort of dreading something like this happening when I take my Atlas in for an oil change tomorrow...
> 
> I'm leaving on vacation a week from tomorrow, so I'm going to drive the hell out of a loaner if they give me one; but I'd much rather drive my own car.
> 
> Don't know the manufacture date, but I bought it at the end of November.


It could happen at the dealer, but from the sound of it, VW is calling most owners pretty quickly. My car is being towed to the dealership tomorrow. The worst part is that there are no parts available, so my car will just sit at the dealership until then.


----------



## ebTDI (Dec 2, 2013)

Update: Car was towed to the dealer this morning. We're in an '18 Passat loaner until they get a Tiguan back in.

The dealer knew even less than I did. Hoping for a call back on Monday with some semblance of plan.


----------



## tbgti (Oct 23, 2017)

Short story - Atlas in transit is being turned around and heading back to Plant in TN for stop-sale / brake recall work. 

Longer story - Got my name put on an “in-transit” vehicle that I’m most interested in on Labor Day weekend. A few days later, I was notified of a “stop-sale” notice on it; dealer thought it might be due to the gas tank recall. Shortly there after, it was confirmed to be the brake recall. It made it as far as Chicago where it sat for a couple weeks. Notified today that it has now left Chicago heading back to the factory in Tennessee to have the brake recall work completed. 

Was really ready to buy, but wondering if I should just wait a few more months for a 2019. 




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ebTDI (Dec 2, 2013)

tbgti said:


> Short story - Atlas in transit is being turned around and heading back to Plant in TN for stop-sale / brake recall work.
> 
> Longer story - Got my name put on an “in-transit” vehicle that I’m most interested in on Labor Day weekend. A few days later, I was notified of a “stop-sale” notice on it; dealer thought it might be due to the gas tank recall. Shortly there after, it was confirmed to be the brake recall. It made it as far as Chicago where it sat for a couple weeks. Notified today that it has now left Chicago heading back to the factory in Tennessee to have the brake recall work completed.
> 
> Was really ready to buy, but wondering if I should just wait a few more months for a 2019.


I would wait if you can.

Update on our car... we were put in a more permanent rental car from Enterprise (versus the loaner we had from the dealer). I was able to get them to give us a large SUV. The dealership still doesn't know a timeline or proposed fix, but expecting to hear something any time.

I jokingly said, "this thing is MQB, let's slap some Golf R brakes on it, and call it good." The service manager said, "call up VW, maybe you can convince them." Hmmmmmm. LOL (note: i have no idea if Golf R brakes fit or not, but just going for something that is a likely upgrade)


----------



## chjud (May 13, 2018)

It seems that issue is solved. I checked the transit Canada page today and the brake recall states a solution - the dealer will bleed the brake system.
Not sure where they are with this, I am in Canada and the expected delivery date was between June 15 and 30st. Will contact my dealer this week to see. Anybody else in Canda who’s car was part where f the brake recall?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## KarstGeo (Jan 19, 2018)

chjud said:


> It seems that issue is solved. I checked the transit Canada page today and the brake recall states a solution - the dealer will bleed the brake system.
> Not sure where they are with this, I am in Canada and the expected delivery date was between June 15 and 30st. Will contact my dealer this week to see. Anybody else in Canda who’s car was part where f the brake recall?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


That's somewhat anti-climatic..ahahahah.


----------



## chjud (May 13, 2018)

KarstGeo said:


> That's somewhat anti-climatic..ahahahah.


Not sure what that means but I agree that the solution seems useless since the car wasn’t driven at all yet...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## KarstGeo (Jan 19, 2018)

chjud said:


> Not sure what that means but I agree that the solution seems useless since the car wasn’t driven at all yet...
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro



I meant that bleeding the brakes as a solution is simple and easy to do - any dealer can just do it vs. all new brake components, things that had to be manufactured, etc. If that's all that fixes this recall issue, that's a good outcome.


----------



## finley1 (Apr 27, 2018)

chjud said:


> It seems that issue is solved. I checked the transit Canada page today and the brake recall states a solution - the dealer will bleed the brake system.
> Not sure where they are with this, I am in Canada and the expected delivery date was between June 15 and 30st. Will contact my dealer this week to see. Anybody else in Canda who’s car was part where f the brake recall?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro



Can you please provide a link to the Transit Canada page where it mentions the VW recall? I couldn't find it. I was expecting my delivery to Toronto around that time and it got stuck in the recall on route and the last I heard from the dealer it was at port in Ontario waiting to be fixed.


----------



## chjud (May 13, 2018)

finley1 said:


> Can you please provide a link to the Transit Canada page where it mentions the VW recall? I couldn't find it. I was expecting my delivery to Toronto around that time and it got stuck in the recall on route and the last I heard from the dealer it was at port in Ontario waiting to be fixed.


http://wwwapps.tc.gc.ca/Saf-Sec-Sur...ft=&ls=0&sy=0&rn=2018292&cf=SearchResult&pg=0

When did your hear last from your dealer?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## finley1 (Apr 27, 2018)

chjud said:


> http://wwwapps.tc.gc.ca/Saf-Sec-Sur...ft=&ls=0&sy=0&rn=2018292&cf=SearchResult&pg=0
> 
> When did your hear last from your dealer?
> 
> ...



Thanks for the link. It's been a couple weeks since I heard from them. I am going to follow-up with them early next week.


----------



## ebTDI (Dec 2, 2013)

Glad to hear the fix is that simple, or at least it is in Canada. lol

Hopefully it's the same in the US, but the NHTSA has yet to approve a fix. So, still waiting.


----------



## andisimose (May 3, 2018)

In the US the recall fix is the same. It was released Tuesday evening and is on VWs recall lookup site, my dealer is in the process of bleeding my brakes today!


----------



## ebTDI (Dec 2, 2013)

andisimose said:


> In the US the recall fix is the same. It was released Tuesday evening and is on VWs recall lookup site, my dealer is in the process of bleeding my brakes today!


So it is!! Awesome, and thanks for the heads up!

Already called my dealership, but waiting on a call back from a service advisor.


----------



## Double-V (Mar 20, 2001)

chjud said:


> It seems that issue is solved. I checked the transit Canada page today and the brake recall states a solution - the dealer will bleed the brake system.
> Not sure where they are with this, I am in Canada and the expected delivery date was between June 15 and 30st. Will contact my dealer this week to see. Anybody else in Canda who’s car was part where f the brake recall?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


You mean Transport Canada. :laugh:


----------



## chjud (May 13, 2018)

Double-V said:


> You mean Transport Canada. :laugh:


Yes - LOL - got somehow carried away with the Transit system in Toronto...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## ebTDI (Dec 2, 2013)

It's back!! 3 weeks, but I just picked it up.

Sure enough... all they did was bleed the brakes. Glad it was simple and I didn't have to wait an additional amount of time for parts availability.


----------



## andisimose (May 3, 2018)

My dealer said the bulletin told them to replace it with Dot 7 brake fluid, which they cant find, and I don't see exists. Do you have any idea what fluid they put in yours so maybe I can move this along?


----------



## ebTDI (Dec 2, 2013)

andisimose said:


> My dealer said the bulletin told them to replace it with Dot 7 brake fluid, which they cant find, and I don't see exists. Do you have any idea what fluid they put in yours so maybe I can move this along?


I don't think DOT 7 is a thing, but could be wrong.

I did not ask, but I assumed it was something like switching from DOT 3 to DOT 4 since they're interchangeable fluids, but DOT 4 has a higher boiling point.


----------

